# New sig (if anyone wouldn't mind)



## GingahNinja (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey gents,

Was hoping for someone to potentially make me a sig for these forums. Would anyone care to help me out? 

Idea's: 
P-51D variant mustangs are my favorite planes 
Followed closely by Bf109/Fw190's

Would be pretty cool to possibly have a mix of any of these two aircraft.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2014)

When I have time, I'll give it a shot, but can't be bothered to find pics. As it is your sig, you might find some pictures for us to play with? Makes it more yours I guess.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 19, 2014)

Agree


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2014)

Here are a few I did real quick. Let me know what you like or any changes.

.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2014)

and this is how you upload it to your profile.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice!! Thanks Njaco. Exactly what I was looking for!

Everyone else thanks for the replies I appreciate it. When I have the time I may get my hands dirty in good ole' Photoshop CS2 and give it a go. 

Thanks again


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 21, 2014)

I think it looks good! Thanks again Njaco


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)

No worries! And forget spending money on Photoshop - use GIMP like I did!!


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol I have Photoshop I just don't always have the time to mess with it lol. Trust me I'd never spend money on it. I was given the copy when I was in HS/College from a teacher.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2014)

Nicely done Chris!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 21, 2014)

GingahNinja said:


> Lol I have Photoshop I just don't always have the time to mess with it lol. Trust me I'd never spend money on it. I was given the copy when I was in HS/College from a teacher.



The FBI just asked me to find out this Teachers name please!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 23, 2014)

N4521U said:


> The FBI just asked me to find out this Teachers name please!



I graduated in '07 I honestly wouldn't be able to remember her name even if you came and knocked on my door haha!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh boy... '07 .. Before Christ or Anno Domini ?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Oh boy... '07 .. Before Christ or Anno Domini ?



Grandpa


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 23, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Oh boy... '07 .. Before Christ or Anno Domini ?



AD...I'm still a "Young Buck" by many standards. Although my 3 boys make me feel about 15 years older than I am! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2014)

GingahNinja said:


> I graduated in '07 I honestly wouldn't be able to remember her name even if you came and knocked on my door haha!


Makes me feel like a fossil, then.

On the otherhand, I can remember my first grade teacher's name, so I must be doing something right


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2014)

Excellent work Chris, those look great.
And I can remember all of my teachers names, don't know why because I'm lousy with names but I can.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2014)

GingahNinja said:


> AD...I'm still a "Young Buck" by many standards. Although my 3 boys make me feel about 15 years older than I am! lol





You're in Boston? I'll be in the city end of April. Any recommendations what to see?


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 26, 2014)

Marcel said:


> You're in Boston? I'll be in the city end of April. Any recommendations what to see?



April is my birthday come buy me a gift lol

As for what to see. Boston Red Sox game (if your into sports)
Go to the North End for some good food. 
If you can swing it a Duck boat tour is nice, that and they use WWII Era amphibious vehicles to do the tour 

There's plenty of stuff to do and see, it's a beautiful old city with modern updates as well.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe you could buy me a pint as it is your birthday  

Must admit I've been in Boston before. Saw the Constitution last year and have been to a Red Sox game. I will check out North End. Don't know how much time I'll have.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2014)

Faneuil Hall


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

GingahNinja said:


> AD...I'm still a "Young Buck" by many standards. Although my 3 boys make me feel about 15 years older than I am! lol



Hmmm.....that must make you...(using the calculator)...almost as old as Chris then!

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GingahNinja (Feb 5, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmmm.....that must make you...(using the calculator)...almost as old as Chris then!



Lol if Chris is anywhere near 25 years old then yes! Yes I am lol.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2014)

I freakin' wish!!!!


----------

